# MBBS changing in Pakistan?



## saadfaiz92 (Oct 9, 2009)

I've heard from ALOT of people that the MBBS batch that starts from this year will have a course of 8 years. Is this true, or just a rumor? Anyone else heard this?


----------



## 4003 (Aug 12, 2008)

In Pakistan...not even! Not sure where u heard it from lol.


----------



## anas91 (Nov 6, 2010)

saadfaiz92 said:


> I've heard from ALOT of people that the MBBS batch that starts from this year will have a course of 8 years. Is this true, or just a rumor? Anyone else heard this?


Impossible!!!
I dont think MBBS is of 8 years anywhere in the world . . 
Yeah! MD (Doctor of Medicine) is of 8 years, as it requires a 4 year bachelors degree with major as Bio.
their is a lot of difference b/w the two and in the present scenario; its not possible for PMDC to introduce MD in Pakistan.
#happy


----------



## maik7upurz (Feb 28, 2006)

This rumor is partly true, due to a new rule.

5 years MBBS
Signed Legal paper saying you will give 3 years after graduation to government service 

So yah, technically 8 years in a way. On a positive note, if you do not want to give the 3 years service, you can pay a Rupees 100,000 fine. I think this is a positive step in keeping many students in the medical field rather than leaving the country or marrying right away and never giving back to the community who supported their medical education.


----------



## xhedwig (Sep 27, 2010)

maik7upurz said:


> This rumor is partly true, due to a new rule.
> 
> 5 years MBBS
> Signed Legal paper saying you will give 3 years after graduation to government service
> ...


woah.... is that with government colleges? because i haven't heard anything of the sorts. or signed anything with that condition.


----------



## mubashir888 (Aug 12, 2010)

We signed a bond stating to serve the govt of Punjab for 3 years ,including 2 years in a rular areas.But thats for govt colleges only.


----------



## maik7upurz (Feb 28, 2006)

xhedwig said:


> woah.... is that with government colleges? because i haven't heard anything of the sorts. or signed anything with that condition.


It's obviously for public/government.


----------



## Aminah Latif (Dec 29, 2009)

Not for Private Colleges, right?


----------



## 4003 (Aug 12, 2008)

mubashir888 said:


> We signed a bond stating to serve the govt of Punjab for 3 years ,including 2 years in a rular areas.But thats for govt colleges only.


Serve the govt of Punjab? So is this rule restricted to punjab govt medical schools or all of Pakistan?


----------



## mubashir888 (Aug 12, 2010)

^i have no idea about other provinces.But in punjab we signed that bond to get admission to govt colleges of punjab.


----------



## shanikhan (Dec 23, 2009)

mubashir888 said:


> ^i have no idea about other provinces.But in punjab we signed that bond to get admission to govt colleges of punjab.


Gilgit Baltistan Candidates in public colleges of whole Pakistan signed the bond to serve GB for five years.


----------



## moiz... (Jan 23, 2011)

*Read the forum rules. Thanks. - Moderators.
*


----------

